# Duyuru > Siyaset >  16 Ada Yunanisana Geçti, Sadece Süleyman Şah değil; İşte AKP'nin kaybettiği topraklar

## anau

Sadece Süleyman Şah değil; İşte AKP'nin kaybettiği topraklar

AKP Hükümetinin sadece Süleyman Şah Türbesi-karakolunu mu kaybettiğini sanıyorsunuz? Yanılırsınız. Gerçeklerin üzerini kapatmak isteyen yandaş çevreler konuyu yine Lozana-İsmet İnönüye getirdi. Gerçek tam aksi ve üstelik AKPnin iktidar boyunca Ege ve Akdenizde kaybettiği toprakları biliyor musunuz? Şaşırdınız mı? Şaşırmayın ve şu sorunun yanıtını arayın: İhmal mi? Yoksa

Osmanlı Ege adalarını üç safhada ele geçirdi:

1456da Taşoz, Semadirek, Limni, Gökçeada ve Bozcaada, 1462de Midilli, 1470de Eğriboz Adası ve Şeytan Adaları ile 1479da Sisamı hakimiyetine aldı.

2) 1522de Rodos ve diğer Menteşe Adaları (kamuoyunda bilinen adıyla Oniki Ada), 1534-1545 yılları arasında Kerpe, Çoban ve Kiklat Adalarının tamamı ile 1566da Sakız ve civarındaki adalar Osmanlının oldu.

3) 1669da Girit ve 1718 yılında İstendil Adası ele geçirildi.

Peki Ege adalarını ne zaman kaybettik?

1) Ege adaları, Yunanistanın 1826da bağımsızlığını elde etmesiyle Osmanlı egemenliğinden çıkmaya başladı. (Mora ve Attika Yarımadasıyla birlikte; Eğriboz, İskiri dahil Şeytan Adaları, Yamurgi Adası da dahil olmak üzere genel olarak Kiklat Adaları.)

2) Trablusgarp Savaşıyla İtalya Menteşe Adalarını; ve Balkan Savaşlarıyla Yunanistan, Limni, Gökçeada, Taşoz, Bozbaba, Semadirek, Bozcaada, Saruhan, İpsara, Ahikerya, Sakız, Midilli, Sisam, Meis adalarını işgal etti.

3) Birinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Mondros ve Sevr Antlaşmalarıyla Ege adaları üzerindeki Osmanlı hakimiyeti fiilen sona erdi. (Sevr Antlaşmasının 84. maddesi ile; Gökçeada ve Bozcaada ile Semadirek, Limni, Midilli, Sakız, Sisam, Ahikerya, Taşoz, Bozbaba ve İpsara adaları Yunanistana verildi. 122. maddesi ile de; Meis Adası, Menteşe Adaları, İstanbulya, Rodos, Herke, Kerpe, Kaşot, İlyaki, İncirli, Kilimli, İleriye, Batnoz, Lipso, Sömbeki, İstanköy ve tâbi adacıklar İtalyaya bırakıldı.)

Ama

Son sözünü söylemeyen biri vardı; Mustafa Kemal

YEDİ DÜVEL

Tarih: 11 Ekim 1922

Mudanya Mütarekesi ile Türk-Yunan Savaşı bitti. Doğu Trakya kurtarıldı.

Fransanın ardından İngiltere ve İtalya TBMM Hükümetinin varlığını kabul etti.

Tarih: 20 Kasım 1922

Lozandaki barış konferansının beşinci günü İngiliz delegesi Lord Curzonun başkanlığında Ege Denizindeki adalar sorunu görüşülmeye başlandı. Saat 15.00te başlayan oturumda Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, İngiltere, Fransa, Yunanistan, İtalya, Japonya, Romanya, Sırp-Hırvat-Sloven Krallığı ve Türkiye temsilcileri hazır bulundu.

İlk sözü alan İsmet (İnönü) Paşa, Anadolunun tamamlayıcı parçası olan adaların Türkiyenin egemenliği altına konulmalarının zorunluluk olduğunu ifade ederek, Gökçeada, Bozcaada, Semadirek, Limni, Midilli, Sakız, Sisam ve Nikerya (Ahikerya) adalarını istedi.

Yunan Heyeti Başkanı Venizelos bu adalarda kalabalık bir Rum nüfusunun yaşadığını belirterek İsmet Paşaya karşı çıktı.

Diğer devletlerin sözcüsü olarak konuştuğunu ifade eden Lord Curzon, Gökçeada, Bozcaada ve Meis dışındaki tüm adaların Yunanistana bırakıldığını söyledi.

İsmet Paşa direndi; Gökçeada ve Bozcaadanın yanı sıra Semadirekin Türkiyeye bırakılmasını, Yunanistana verilmesi teklif edilen tüm adaların özellikle de Limni, Midilli, Sakız ve Nikeyanın Türkiyeye bağlı özerk olmasını istedi.

Lord Curzon, özerklik uygulamasının daha önce Sisam ve Giritte denendiğini ama bunun genel anarşiye sebep olduğunu söyleyerek karşı çıktı.

Anlaşma sağlanamadı ve adalar konusuyla ilgili alt komisyonun kurulmasına karar verildi.

Alt komisyon çalışmalarını üç günde tamamladı.

Alt Komisyon Raporu 29 Kasım Çarşamba günü saat 16.30da Lord Curzon un başkanlığında toplanan komisyonda tartışıldı.

Başta adalar sorunu olmak üzere pek çok konuda anlaşma sağlanamamış olmasına rağmen İngiltere, Fransa ve İtalya kendi istekleri doğrultusunda 150 sayfa, 160 madde ve 9 ek sözleşmeden oluşan bir antlaşma metni hazırlayarak 30 Ocak 1923te Türk heyetine verdi.

Bu antlaşma metni -adalarla ilgili olarak- Sevr Antlaşmasından farklı değildi.

İsmet Paşa, 26 maddeye itiraz etti. Ve teklifleri kabul edilmeyince 6 Şubat 1923te Lozandan ayrılıp Ankaraya döndü. Durumu TBMMde anlattı. Müzakereler hususunda gerekli yetkileri aldı ve Gökceada, Bozcaada, Menteşe ile Eşek Adalarıyla Anadolu sahillerine çok yakın olan Meis Adasının Türkiyeye bırakılmasını bildirdi.

EŞEK ADASI

Tarih: 23 Nisan 1923

Lozan Konferansı tekrar toplandı. Oturum başkanı İngiliz Başdelegesi Sir Horace Rumbold idi. Yapılan görüşmelerde Eşek Adalarının Türkiyeye bırakılması kabul edilmişken Meis Adasının Türkiyeye bırakılamayacağı ifade edildi.

İtalyan temsilci Montanya, Meisin kendilerine ait olduğunu belirtti. İsmet Paşa, Meisin Türk karasuları içinde olduğunu, Anadolunun tamamlayıcı bir parçası sayıldığını söyledi. Tartışmalar üzerine İsmet Paşa yine kapıyı vurup çıktı.

Uzatmayayım Sonuçta

Tarih: 24 Temmuz 1923

Lozan Barış Antlaşmasının 12. maddesi ile Limni, Semadirek, Midilli, Sakız, Sisam, Ahikerya, Taşoz, Bozbaba ve İpsara adaları silahlandırmama/asker bulundurmama şartıyla Yunanistanta kaldı.

Aynı antlaşma ile; Menteşe Adaları; İstanbulya, Rodos, Herke, Kerpe, Çoban Adası, İlyaki, İncirli, Kilimli, İleriye, Batnoz, Lipso, Sömbeki ve İstanköy adaları bunlara bağlı adacıkları ile beraber ve Meis Adası İtalyada kaldı. (İkinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Yunanistan 10 Şubat 1947 Paris İtalyan Barış Antlaşması ile Lozan Barış Antlaşmasında İtalyaya bırakılan adaları ele geçirdi.)

Türkiye ise Lozanda; Gökçeada, Bozcaada, Tavşan Adaları ve Anadolu sahillerine üç milden az uzaklıkta bulunan adaların-adacıkların-kayalıkların hepsini aldı.

Osmanlı; Ege adalarında 100 yıldır toprak/ada kaybederken, Türkiye; Lozan Antlaşmasıyla ilk kez toprak/ada kazanmış oldu.

Şimdi

Diyeceksiniz ki, hani AKPnin kaybettiği topraklar nerede?

O halde, bir sonra ki yazıya geçiniz

OKUDUKLARINIZA İNANAMAYACAKSINIZ

Hurşit Adasını bilir misiniz; İstanbuldaki Büyükadanın beş milli büyüklüğündedir!

Koyun Adasını bilir misiniz; İzmirin hemen burnunun dibindedir!

Lozanda hararetli tartışmalara neden olan Eşek Adasını bilir misiniz; Aydın il sınırları içindedir.

Gir vikipediye, yaz Bulamaç diye; karşına Farmakos çıkar; Oniki Adaya bağlı küçük ada imiş!

Oysa Bu dört ada ve Ege Denizindeki Fornoz, Nergizçik, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba, Ardacık Türk adalarıdır.

Keza Akdenizdeki Gavdos, Dhia, Dionisades, Gaidhouronisi ve Koufonisi de Türk adalarıdır!

Tamı tamına 16 ada

Lozan Antlaşmasına göre Türk adaları. Lozan Antlaşmasının ekli 2 Nolu haritada her şey çok açık ve altı kırmızı ile çizili. Görülüyor ki bu adalar, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti egemenliği altında.

Artık değil!

AKP iktidarıyla birlikte hepsi tek tek Yunanistan tarafından işgal edildi!

Kardak Kayalığı için 1996da Yunanistanla savaşın eşiğine gelen Türkiye, 2004 itibariyle 16 adayı sessiz sedasız kaybetti!

Lozan Antlaşmasına göre, Türkiyenin savaş borcu 84 milyon, Yunanistanın borcu 11 milyon ve İtalyanın borcu 243 bin lira idi. Türkiye mevcut bu 16 ada dahil olmak üzere tüm borçlarını ödedi!

Parasını verdiği adalar Türkiyenin elinden alındı.

Ayrıca Adalara salt büyüklük açısından bakmak yanlıştır; çünkü deniz ve hava hukukuna göre adaların etrafında 6 millik karasuları ile hava sahası var. Ayrıca karasularına ilave olarak bitişik bölge, kıta sahanlığı ve münhasır ekonomik bölge de bulunmaktadır. Yani

Kaybedilen 16 ada ile birlikte Yunanistanın kıta sahanlığı 7 bin kilometrekareye çıktı!

Böylesine vahim bir olay nasıl gerçekleşti?

AKP ihmali mi? Yoksa ne?..

İşgali gün yüzüne çıkaranlardan biri olan emekli Kurmay Albay Ümit Yalım diyor ki: AKP Hükümeti Avrupa Birliği (AB) müzakerelerinde gün almak için adaların Yunanistan tarafından ele geçirilmesine göz yumdu!

Yunan işgalinin başladığı yıl, 2004 idi.

Peki bu yıl neler yaşanmıştı?

O yılın gündem konusu, Annan Planı idi; BM eski Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan Kıbrısın tek parça bağımsız bir devlet olması teklifini getirmişti. Rauf Denktaşın plana karşı çıkması üzerine Erdoğanın neler dediğini anımsayınız!..

Nisan ayında her iki tarafta yapılan referandum sonucunda plan hayata geçirilemedi. Ne tesadüf, hemen Güney Kıbrıs, 1 Mayısta ABye alındı.

Ayrıca

O yıl, 17 Aralık 2004te AB, Türkiye ile müzakerelere başlama tarihi aldı.

Bak sen!.. AB üyesi olan Yunanistan ve Güney Kıbrıs, Türkiyeyi veto etmemişti!

Emekli Albay Yalım, Ekim-Kasım 2004te Eşek ve Bulamaç Adalarında inşaat faaliyetlerinin başladığı, belediye, polis ve ilk yardım teşkilatı kurulduğu, Yunan Bayrağı çekildiği, silahlı asker, araç, gereç ve hücumbot yerleştirildiğini tespit etti!

Ve Ne tesadüf! Yunan işgali sürerken Kardak kahramanları kumpasla Silivri Cezaevine dolduruldu; Deniz Kuvvetlerinin eli kolu bağlandı!..

Bugün

Girin bakın Genelkurmay internet sitesine, Egede hava sahası ihlali sıfır görünüyor. Çünkü artık, hava sahası ihlalleri ve kara sınırı ihlalleri yayınlanmıyor!

Niye? Çünkü:

Yunan işgali, bir Yunan askeri helikopterinin 31 Aralık 2008 günü, Türk hava sahasını ihlal etmesiyle ortaya çıktı. Yunan askeri helikopterinin Bulamaç Adası bölgesinde, Türk hava sahasını ihlal ettiği haberi, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının resmi internet sitesinde aynı gün yayınlanarak kamuoyuna duyuruldu. Gerginlik oldu ve bir gün sonra Yunanistan Genelkurmay Başkanı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Bulamaç Adasına gitti.

Ardından Eşek Adasına gitti. Ege Ordusunun burnunun dibindeki Koyun Adasında Yunan Bayrağı dalgalandırıldı. Vs

Açıkça bu bir meydan okumaydı. Türk tarafından ne oldu dersiniz?

Bir general ve bir büyükelçi hava sahası ihlali haberinin Genelkurmay internet sitesinden çıkarılmasını sağladı. Ve o general AKP tarafından 2011de milletvekili yapıldı. Büyükelçi ise Brüksele NATO Daimi Temsilciliği görevine atandı!

YAZININ TAMAMINI OKUMNAK İÇİN TIKLAYINIZ

Odatv.com

----------

